# Motorcaravan from London to Israel



## Bigmal666 (May 1, 2005)

I am considering taking my motorhome from the UK to Israel. I woud like some suggestions on routing, and to know what countries we would travel through, and how safe they are. I would like to know whst the approx milesge is and how long it would take making it a comfortble journey, and where to stop in order to break the journey up. It is likely that we would want to start from Calais as the shortst ferry crossing to mainland europe, as we will be travelling with a dog, so a long fery voyage is not possible. Would we stand out too much in Israel in a large motorhome. Do people motorcaravan in Israel?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

What mh do u own ?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Sorry I've not got time to look up the links but 2 useful sources of information might be The Travellers club and The Silk route- both have websites and both cater for the more exotic traveller !

G


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Bigmal666 said:


> I am considering taking my motorhome from the UK to Israel. I woud like some suggestions on routing, and to know what countries we would travel through, and how safe they are. I would like to know whst the approx milesge is and how long it would take making it a comfortble journey, and where to stop in order to break the journey up. It is likely that we would want to start from Calais as the shortst ferry crossing to mainland europe, as we will be travelling with a dog, so a long fery voyage is not possible. Would we stand out too much in Israel in a large motorhome. Do people motorcaravan in Israel?


Mal,

We had a trip to Israel all planned before the ferries from Cyprus to Haifa stopped sailing.

At present you have two options

1 Ferry from Italy to Tunisia then Libya, Egypt and Israel.

2 Through the Balkans, Turkey, Syria, Lebanon and Israel.

If I was doing the trip I would pick route 1, I think it would be less fraught.

Remember the pet passport scheme does not cover many of the countries you would have to transit so the dog would have to go into quarantine we you return to the UK.

You will have to buy insurance (Green Card) at the borders, this can be very expensive and is only third party. You would also need to think about breakdown cover.

Given the political climate in the middle east at present I would look long and hard at all aspects of the trip.

Don


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 
This sounds a rather adventurous journey to say the least.. 
First things first.

Buy a large political map of Europe from a bookstore .. I believe Michelin do one.

Check the route and which countries you need to travel through then check with this site on security issues.. 
~~FOC~~

There are two main routes,

Clockwise via mainland Europe and through Turkey or Anti clockwise from Spain into Morocco then via North Africa..

Do they motorhome in Israel? .. I don't know but I'm guessing it's very hazardous .. Personally this is NOT a country I would want to head to..

Good luck with your research..


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

These long trips really excite me, but I wouldn't want to expose my children to the dangers (perceived) that exist in some countries.

There is safety in numbers though, maybe a few of us at MHF could get together and follow these guys out of London next April for the trip of a lifetime.

http://www.odysseyoverland.co.uk/


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

jimjam said:


> There is safety in numbers though, maybe a few of us at MHF could get together and follow these guys out of London next April for the trip of a lifetime.


Hi Jim, thanks for the link ..this is a serious journey 8O 
Not one for the RV methinks! :lol: :lol:

I'm off to look for a Unimog :wink:


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

I'm off to look for a Unimog :wink:[/quote]

Morning Jim

I know where there is a great one form sale............ :wink: I have another build project coming on.

Hi Bigmal666

Passed through Isreal some years ago. It is/was quite doable. The big problem is that the border and in-situ facts change so quickly. Advice given now would not apply in even a few weeks. Like, it is impossible to do the north African coastal route from Morocco!! You need to monitor up-to-the-min web sites like Sahara-overland, thorn tree etc......and look at some of the solo MBike touring sites. They give fantastic info re logistics.

Another thing to consider is CASH.....these trips are no longer CHEAP!

You are not alone.....thousands are on the road for the "Big Tours".

I have 3 more years and then I am OFF................Trans globe, never to return!!

PS I have a friend who have just returned from UK-India in a Hymer and did Israel, Jordon, Syria etc I will link them with you is you PM me.


----------



## Bigmal666 (May 1, 2005)

*Thanks*

Many thanks for all those who have replied. I have certainly got food for thought. I am aware of the danger, which is a major concern. I wanted to gauge opinion. This has told me that although a wonderful destination, I am concerned about the political stability of many of the countries through which we would pass. Although I have not entirely given up on the idea, I am going to put it on a back burner, and look into my other option which is do go France through Italy and western eurpope for which I am feverently studying French spanish German and Italian. The trouble with that is I constantly want to speak in a foreign language, and I'm driving my colleagues crazy!


----------

